
Luna, the visual language is out - wdanilo
http://luna-lang.org
======
wdanilo
Hi! I'm Wojciech Danilo, one of the founders of Luna. I would love to answer
any questions you guys have! We are supper happy to share Luna with you now.
Cheers from the whole Luna team! :)

~~~
nijaru
I was at your talk at Google in SF last year. Great to see this is out!

~~~
wdanilo
nijaru <3 Great to hear from you now! We plan to travel to SF in couple of
weeks / months - I hope to see you again then! After playing with Luna don't
forget to share your thoughts with us! :)

------
ics
I was trying to figure out why it needed an installer instead of just an app–
is it just to initialize $LUNA_HOME and run the telemetry ([http://www.luna-
lang.org/alpha-data.html](http://www.luna-lang.org/alpha-data.html))?

~~~
wdanilo
Hi ics! We aim to provide the concise experience along all the platforms,
including MacOS, Linux and Windows. It is crucial for us to make Luna as easy
to use as possible, which includes the initial setup process. We have found
dedicated installation manager allowing you to install many Luna versions
alongside, manage installations and switch them on demand the best tool for
it. Did I answer your question?

